# dried yellow eye mucus



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

hi, my polish pullet has dried yellow discharge in the corner of one of her eyes and will sometimes scratch at it. Shes eating good and running around. None of my other chicks have this problem. should I treat this or any other suggestions? thx for your help! Im a new owner so I appreciate any info.


----------

